# General > Business >  HIGHLAND WIDE LOCAL DEVELOPMENT PLAN - Consultation

## NewsBot

The Caithness Business Index has posted the following article:

*HIGHLAND WIDE LOCAL DEVELOPMENT PLAN - Consultation*

THE HIGHLAND COUNCIL COMHAIRLE NA GÀIDHEALTACHD TOWN AND COUNTRY PLANNING (SCOTLAND) ACT 1997 AS AMENDED HIGHLAND wide LOCAL DEVELOPMENT PLAN PLANA LEASACHAIDH IONADAIL NA GÀIDHEALTACHD GU LÈIR PUBLICATION OF PROPOSED LOCAL DEVELOPMENT PLAN  The Plan  Where to Read It The Highland Council has prepared a Highland wide Local Development Plan.  The current Proposed Plan Draft (hereinafter referred to as the Plan) can be inspected free of charge during normal opening hours at the following locations:  #61623; Every public library within the Highland Council area (a full list is available via: http://www.highland.gov.uk/leisureandtourism/libraries/ )  #61623; Every Highland Council Planning and Building Standards office (a full list is available via http://www.highland.gov.uk/yourenvir...t-contacts.htm )  #61623; Every Highland Council Service Point within the Highland Council area (a full list is available via: http://www.highland.gov.uk/livingher...rvicepoint.htm  The Plan will also be available on all mobile libraries and can be viewed online at: http://www.highland.gov.uk/developmentplans  Content  Purpose The Plan represents the Council's land use vision, strategy and principal, general policies for the whole Highland Council area except that part within the Cairngorms National Park Authority boundary.  ... [Read Full Article]

----------

